# Product spin-offs



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

In this economy, getting the most out of a product line is optimal, if not imperitive.
Therefore: Flying sub reading light. 
Flying sub Tortilla warmer.
Flying sub retractble cord storage....

Steve


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

...Flying Sub waffle iron...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I love Mexican food! Maybe a FS-1 waffle iron....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

In this economy, getting the most out of a product line is optimal, if not imperitive.
Therefore: Flying sub reading light. 
Flying sub Tortilla warmer.
Flying sub retractble cord storage....
I have definately been staring at this model too long...lol


Steve


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

steve123 said:


> In this economy, getting the most out of a product line is optimal, if not imperitive.
> Therefore: Flying sub reading light.
> Flying sub Tortilla warmer.
> Flying sub retractble cord storage....
> ...


Flying Sub: The T-Shirt!

Flying Sub: The Breakfast Cereal!

Flying Sub: The Flame Thrower! (The kid's will love it!)

Just feeling in a "Spaceballs" kind of mood today!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

My wi-fi is cutting in and out..this is a duplicate thread..can we combine 'em?

Steve


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Large Flying Sub AM FM CD player. Small Flying Sub MP3 player.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

FS Slippers.....major seller there!! Make them water proof for use in the tub as well, you not only get clean, you get hours of Flying sub fun!!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

How about visible Flying sub, with clear body parts, so you can see the interior?

Or GITD flying sub...with gitd interior parts, and standard exterior parts, so all the instruments inside could glow?


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

How about a submersable Flying Sub (what a concept) with windup propellers? Just like the Seaview toy I had as a kid. 

Man was that thing fun when I took it to a friend's swimming pool .


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I GOT IT! Get this; a gen-u-ine Flying Sub HOT WATER BOTTLE!!!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Seaview Thumb drive!!!


----------



## MAX WEDGE (Nov 20, 2005)

Flying Sub pillow? You can display it in your home or office, and use it to take a mini siesta:tongue:


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Seaview said:


> I GOT IT! Get this; a gen-u-ine Flying Sub HOT WATER BOTTLE!!!


Along the same lines, if we give it the red paintjob from City Beneath the Sea, then it can be one of those "other" water bottles.... with the hose ... hangs from the shower curtain.... Right. THAT kind of water bottle.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

... as a laptop computer.

Scott


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Close -n-play phonogragh

Steve


----------



## MAX WEDGE (Nov 20, 2005)

How about a FS-1 Verti-Bird, remember those :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm waiting for the Merriman working RC underwater conversion kit...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I like the Glow-in-the-Dark kit idea- diving bell and minisub, too!

And _everyone_ needs an FS note recorder. Think of the sheer envy, when strangers see you talking into the viewport...


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

If only you people would use your powers for GOOD...


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Vardor said:


> If only you people would use your powers for GOOD...


 
Where's the fun in that? :devil:


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

I think we should hinge it at the back and put a George Foreman grill on the inside.

Call it the Frying Sub!

Lee


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Lee Staton said:


> I think we should hinge it at the back and put a George Foreman grill on the inside.
> 
> Call it the Frying Sub!
> 
> Lee


Now THAT was good!!


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Problem is, you'd have to put on a black leather jacket every time you use it...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think a lot of you guys wear more leather than you should....lol

The Frying Sub? I love it!

Steve


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

How about Flying Sub bowl cleaner? They can take the Tidy Bowl man on a Voyage to the Bottom of the Toilet Tank.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

How about taking the top and sticking it on top of a Roomba (those robotic vacuum cleaners)?

Gene


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

And it's gotta have lights!!! Great idea!

Remember those aquarium fish toys?..A little air powered FS-1

Steve


----------

